# The cassette tape thread!!



## Primitive (Mar 28, 2016)

Ive always wanted to collect vinyl, because honestly only analog is real! But how the fuck you have gonna collect vinyl on the streets? Unless you gotta decent enough vehicle that you can screw down a record player or something, but then they also warp and break, can't carry em in a pack for too long, and can't really listen to them anywhere but inside. So how does a street kid collect music? Cd's are second rate, digital and always scratch or break. Mp3's? Let's not even go there... So what's the answer?? Tape cassettes!!!! They can endure alot, they'll even fit in your pocket, they 100% analog, and you can take em anywhere and blast em on a boombox!!! But where the hell you gonna find tape cassettes of bands you like?? Some large record stores carry cassettes, but the only downside is you'd have to go online for the most part. Which might seem impossible for some, but what I do is I pay for a UPS box (which also counts as a legal Street address and it's about $60 for 3 months) and then use a prepaid debit card to put money into. Typically discogs.com and eBay.com are easier to find what you're looking for but alot of record labels are pressing cassettes again these days. There's also small diy distros in Malaysia and Indonesia (where cassettes have still never faded away) that are rereleasing lots of high quality punk cassettes. If you're into metal you'll know cassettes have come back full force in that scene, hellshead bangers and analog worship have endless metal cassettes available. I personally collect more crust punk cassettes than any other genre myself tho. But it's so awesome... Cause I know we all dream of having a music collection one day and honestly you pretty much gotta have a house to collect vinyl and you can't just bring them anywhere and listen to them, so people eventually settle down to build their vinyl collection, when they don't have to, to collect analog music! The feeling of having the real thing in your hands and blasting an analog format of it with a boombox outside is a priceless feeling. I also plan on starting a distros eventually that rereleases classic and newer crust/d-beat/etc on cassette format. Any other cassette collectors out there? And feel free to ask me any questions that relate to this hobby!


----------



## Primitive (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll make this thread a bit more interesting by posting some cassettes im listening to at the moment, tonight some consume - self-titled discography with some new castle brown ales


----------



## snax (Jun 13, 2016)

Tapes are rad! Usually I can only find punk tapes at shows, but all the other weird ways of collecting tapes has led me to some great shit I would have never heard of.

The trash is always a great place for tapes if ur in a city. Yard Sales as well. I've even bummed a lot of cool tapes off my friends parents. Everyone is tryina get rid of them it's great.


----------



## Fatboy (Jun 21, 2016)

Tapes are cool, just picked up the Mentors on cassette.


----------

